# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ջրիկ ճաշ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ

## Pagan_Angel

Ամեն տարի նոր տարվա այս վազվզոցից ու մսե ու չոր ճաշատեսակների առատությունից հաստատ բոլորս էլ զզվում ենք  :Shok:  ու սրտի տրոփյունով ենք սպասում այն բաղձալի պահին երբ վերջապես մեր տները կմաքրվեն նոր տարվա խնջույքի սեղանից հետ քցած ուտեստներից  :Smile: 

Իսկ հիմա ես համտեսում եմ այս տարվա իմ առաջին ջրիկ ճաշը:
Իսկ դու՞ք

----------


## AniwaR

լօլ, իսկ ես էսօր թանով եմ կերել, պզզ:  :Nyam:   :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

«Լիրիկական զեղում»՝ հատուկ ջրիկ ճաշ սիրողների համար.

Սեղմեք այս հղումը, խնդրեմ :Smile: 

 :Hi:

----------

Արշակ (10.01.2010), Ուլուանա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Գիտեմ, գրած ա, որ միֆ ա ջրիկ ճաշի օգտակարությունը և այլն, հիշում եմ այդ գրառումը: Բայց դե բժշկությունն իր կարծիքն ավելի արագ է փոխում, քան մենք մեր սննդակարգը  :Jpit: ) Մի 20 տարի հետո կարող ա բժիժկները կրկին սկսեն պնդել, որ ջրիկ ճաշը օգուտ ա, իսկ մենք դեռ հասցրած չենք լինի հրաժարվել դրանից: Քիչ առաջ վայելեցի այս տարվա իմ առաջին ջրիկ ճաշը՝ բորշչ  :Love:

----------

Annushka (11.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.01.2010), Սամվել (24.08.2011), Ֆոտոն (10.01.2010)

----------


## DVG

> լօլ, իսկ ես էսօր թանով եմ կերել, պզզ:


ես էլ եմ ուզում...  :Sad:  գալիս եմ քեզ հյուր   :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կներեք, երկրորդը. մի անգամ էլ սպաս եմ կերել:

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման «ժամանց» բաժնից տեղափոխվում է «Խոհանոց»:*

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> լօլ, իսկ ես էսօր թանով եմ կերել, պզզ:


Ես ամսի  3-ից մինչև հիմա, ամեն օր մինիմում մի բաժակ թանով եմ խմում:

----------

Annushka (11.01.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> ես էլ եմ ուզում...  գալիս եմ քեզ հյուր


Լավ էլի, վաղը քրեականի քննության եմ: :Դ Քեզ որ տեսնեմ, կվատանամ:

Հա... ինչ էի ասում, ես էլ կարդացի էդ ջրիկ ճաշի մասին, բայց թանովը հաշիվ չի, ինքը մռութ ա, որ ուտելուց հետո լավ ես քեզ զգում, հո փաստ ա: Ընդմի՛շտ թանով:  :Nyam:

----------

Մանոն (10.01.2010)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

էտ թանովն ի՞նչ ա: մածունի հետ կապ ունի՞:
պապս նոր տարվան տատուս զակազ էր տվել սպաս սարքեր, որ ամեն օր 3 աման ուտեր, ընենց որ սպասը հաշիվ չի:

ընդմիշտ ԲորՇչ

----------


## Pagan_Angel

> Միայն շատ ավելի ուշ, երբ ինքնակրթությամբ սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել հինգհազարամյա բժշկական մշակույթը, գտա այլ ճշմարտություններ, որոնք այսօր փայլուն արդյունքներ են տալիս իմ բուժական գործում


ցիտեմ առողջագետին, հետո դուք մտածեք, արժե՞ բորշՉել թե՞ չէ (բորշՉել ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ բորշչ ուտել)

----------


## AniwaR

«Թանով» = «սպաս» :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

Ժող ինչ լավ թեմայեք բացել: Ես օրինակ մեծ հաճույքով հավով սուպ կուտեյի:Իսկ գիտեք ինչի եմ ասում լավ թեմայեք բացել, որովհետև որ նայեցի էս սաղ մարդկանց գրած սուպերը էնա էսօրվա սուպի, ջրիկ ճաշի պորցիան բանավոր համտեսեցի, մերսի շատ համով էր:

----------


## sharick

ուֆ ջրիկ ճաշի մեջ ինչ ասես կա ...Սոխ,կանաչի...բիբար...կծու բիբար
զզվում եմ ախր  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ջրիկ ճաշ ես քեզ ատում եմ :Bad:

----------

Albus (11.01.2010), Marine-24 (10.01.2010)

----------


## Annushka

Այս տարվա առաջին ջրիկ ճաշը, որ եփել եմ մի 3 օր առաջ, խարչոն ա եղել,  :Rolleyes:  շատ եմ սիրում: :Smile:  Երեկ էլ խաշ ենք վայելել մերոնց տանը  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.01.2010)

----------


## Kita

Ես էլ երեկ լոբով սուպ սարքեցի :Jpit: 
Բայց դե ես անկապ սննդակարգի մարդ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Միքո

երևի ջրիկ ճաշը լավա էն առումով, որ տժժժցրած կառտոշկի ու մի կես լիտր ձեթի փոխարեն նորմալ սնունդ ես ստանում

արդեն չորրորդ օրնա բան չեմ կերել համարյա :Sad:  թե կարաք մի բան արեք, հասեք

----------

Annushka (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ էսօր բամիայով սուպ եմ կերել  :Nyam:   :Love:

----------

AniwaR (11.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բացառությամբ սպասից ու ոսպով սուպից, մնացած ջրիկ ճաշերը ատում եմ:  :Love:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես էլ երբեք ջրիկ ճաշի կարիք չեմ զգում,չեմ ատում, բայց չեմ էլ սիրում շատ: Բայց շատ-շատ եմ սիրում հատով լոբով ճաշը, որովհետև դեռ փոքրուց ահավոր քաղցրակեր եմ :Sad:  մաման խաբում ասում էր շոկոլադով ճաշ ա :Jpit:  հավեսով ուտում էի, ու մինչ օրս էլ :Love: 
Հա, ոսպով սուպ որ մաման եփումա, ես էլ եմ հավեսով ուտում:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Բորշը մածնով ու լիմոնի աղով :Nyam:  :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.01.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> ուֆ ջրիկ ճաշի մեջ ինչ ասես կա ...Սոխ,կանաչի...բիբար...կծու բիբար


Լավ ա էլի, լրիվ վիտամին ա

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Որ խոստովանեմ էդքան էլ շատ չեմ սիրում ջրիկ ճաշ: Բայց հաճախակի եմ հավես ունենում,նամանավանդ ցուրտ եղանակներին : Էսօր էդ օրնա,համ ցուրտա, համ հավես կա, համ ջրիկ ճաշ, սոուս :Nyam: : Հա , մեկ էլ բորշ եմ շաաաաատ սիրում :Love:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ես էլ էսօր բամիայով սուպ եմ կերել


Վաաա՜՜խ, հանցագո՛րծ, ու ո՞՞՞՞նց ես համարձակվում բարձրաձայնել:  :Diablo:  Գժժժժժվում եմ բամիայով սուպի համար:  :Love:   :Nyam:   :Nyam: 

Իսկ այ հատիկ լոբով սուպը փոքր ժամանակվանից ատելով ատել եմ (ընդհանրապես հատիկ լոբին), հիմա էլ ուտում եմ միայն սովամահ լինելու վտանգի առջև կանգնած լինելու դեպքում: :/

----------


## sharick

> Լավ ա էլի, լրիվ վիտամին ա


հա բայց ,որ ծամում ես զզվելի ա ...ջոկելով ուտում ուտում եմ,մեկ ել հանկարծ զգում եմ կանաչի ծամեցի...  ու ...  :Bad:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

sharick ջան, կանաչի ա էլի, հո տառական չի՞: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, որ ոսպով սուպը կանաչով ու ոսպով փլավ ա դառնում, բայց երբ սահմանների մեջ է լինում շատ էլ համով է լինում (փորձիր, դուրդ կգա  :LOL:  )

Հ.Գ. Թոփիկին ավելացրել եմ հարցում

----------


## sharick

> sharick ջան, կանաչի ա էլի, հո տառական չի՞: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, որ ոսպով սուպը կանաչով ու ոսպով փլավ ա դառնում, բայց երբ սահմանների մեջ է լինում շատ էլ համով է լինում (փորձիր, դուրդ կգա  )



 :LOL:  ....
Դէ չորացրած կանաչիով էլի ուտվում ա ......

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> հա բայց ,որ ծամում ես զզվելի ա ...ջոկելով ուտում ուտում եմ,մեկ ել հանկարծ զգում եմ կանաչի ծամեցի...  ու ...


Դրա համար մանր են կտրտում, որ չծամեն: Չնայած ես կանաչի սիրում եմ

----------

Kita (12.01.2010)

----------


## sharick

> Դրա համար մանր են կտրտում, որ չծամեն: Չնայած ես կանաչի սիրում եմ


դէ ախր ինչքան էլ մանր էս կտրտում մեկա ծամվում ա  :Sad:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

մտնում ա ատամների արանքը, հետո ժամերով տանջվում ես որ հանես, բայց չի ստացվում: 

հետո պարզվում ա որ մի կտոր մնացել էր, դա նեխում ա, բերանից սկսում ա զզվելի հոտ գալ, վերջում էլ ատամները փչանում են:

ժողովուրդ ջրիկ ճաշերը չարիք են: վերջ տվեք նրանց ուտելը

----------


## Kita

> դէ ախր ինչքան էլ մանր էս կտրտում մեկա ծամվում ա


Լավ էլի, կտրտողից է, օրինակ քուրս վերջերս պարզեց, որ իրա սիրած լոբով ճաշի մեջ սոխ եմ քցում :Jpit: 
Ասում եմ բայց միշտ էլ քցում եմ, չես զգացել: Աչքով չտեսներ, տենց էլ չէր իմանա :Jpit: 
Կստածի մի 12 տարի առաջ ես էլ քո պես էի, էտ ամենը վերջացավ, երբ ես սկսեցի պատրաստել))))

----------

Artgeo (23.08.2011), Արևհատիկ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Nareco

ԶԶվմ եմ © 

Քյաբաբ ֆորեվա

----------


## Farfalla

Ջրիկ ճաշը իմ մոտ ասոցացվումա մանկապարտեզի հետ: Փոքր ժամանաակվանից չեմ սիրում:
Հիմա ուտում եմ մենակ բորշ ու սպաս

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Եթե ջրիկ ճաշ ասելով նկատի ունեք սուպը՝ սիրում եմ: Գրառումները կարդացի թեմայի, խոսվում էր, որ օգտակար չէ: Բայց կներեք «չոր» կերակուրների հետ միարժամանակ 3 բաժակ հեղուկ օգտագործելը շատ ավելի վնասակար է: Իսկ սուպը պետք է լինի ոչ այդքան ջրիկ, այլ ավելի շատ սոուսանման և հատկապես հացով ուտելու դեպքում այն գրեթե նույն չոր սնունդն է դառնում ստամոքսում ու շատ ավելի օգտակար է քան տապակված սնունդը:

----------


## sharick

> Լավ էլի, կտրտողից է, օրինակ քուրս վերջերս պարզեց, որ իրա սիրած լոբով ճաշի մեջ սոխ եմ քցում
> Ասում եմ բայց միշտ էլ քցում եմ, չես զգացել: Աչքով չտեսներ, տենց էլ չէր իմանա
> Կստածի մի 12 տարի առաջ ես էլ քո պես էի, էտ ամենը վերջացավ, երբ ես սկսեցի պատրաստել))))



Կարող ա որ ես ել սկսեմ պատրաստել իմ մոտել վերանա էդ ձևերը?
 :Think:

----------


## sharick

> Ջրիկ ճաշը իմ մոտ ասոցացվումա մանկապարտեզի հետ: Փոքր ժամանաակվանից չեմ սիրում:
> Հիմա ուտում եմ մենակ բորշ ու սպաս


ես ել եմ սպաս շատ սիրում... չորացրած փշրած անանուխով

----------


## Մինա

Ջրիկ ճաշ մենք շատ ենք ուտում:Տղաս իհարկե չի խանդավառվում ջրիկ ճաշից,բայց շաբաթվա մեջ երևի չորս անգամ ուտում ենք:Շատ մեծ հաճույքով ոսպով ու ավելուկով ճաշ կուտեի:20 տարի է ավելուկ չեմ կերել,սիրտս քաշեց: :Love:

----------


## Morg

Բորշ :Love:

----------

